# Saw a good number plate today



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Saw a cl500 today with a number plate that was S11 OWF. But it was done to appear SHOW -F.....Yes with that car i would be showing off also :mrgreen:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I saw one for you today T4RTT :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Saw a cl500 today with a number plate that was S11 OWF. But it was done to appear SHOW -F.....Yes with that car i would be showing off also :mrgreen:


He may have been a chauffeur.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

I saw *TOY5* on an pink cadillac type of thingy.... looked sweet


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I always wanted W4 NKA, I like plates that are personal.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Leg said:


> I always wanted W4 NKA, I like plates that are personal.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Used to see a TVR with G 5POT on it.

I couldn't own it though. I park it somewhere and never find it again.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> I always wanted W4 NKA, I like plates that are personal.


Me too - and I see CUN7 is still available.

Now where's me cheque book?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> Used to see a TVR with G 5POT on it.
> 
> I couldn't own it though. I park it somewhere and never find it again.


rofl.

P165 ARS would be nice, Im always making a P165 ARS of things


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> S11 OWF. But it was done to appear SHOW -F.....


Could have changed the spacing to read SLOW F...... :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

When a Testarossa was still my wet dream I saw one near my gaff with the plate

*AW35OME*

I cant remember the exact make up in terms of letters numbers but it spelled awesome and i nearly creamed in my draws


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Saw another good one for you jamie! MUCKY...well almost says it http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICKY-MIKE-MICK-M ... dZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

thehornster said:


>











......."Mikey love, I know they put a monkey into space, but do you think they'll have one driving a fire engine"..

..._League of Gentlemen_


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw a Mini Cooper S with SE55 XXY, and tried to get by their side and look in to see if it was 'false advertising' but they got away...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> I saw a Mini Cooper S with SE55 XXY, and tried to get by their side and look in to see if it was 'false advertising' but they got away...


Saw a 500SL merc a couple of days ago with V 4OXY and it was very false :? :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

My Dads a Builder, his plates 1 lay which i ive always thought was apt.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

ronin said:


> My Dads a Builder, his plates 1 lay which i ive always thought was apt.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Very good,worth a few bob too.
B121CKS could work also i think :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

R16 TTC is on DVLA for Â£250, you reckon I would get away with a white/yellow bolt and cover to make the 6 into a C making it R1C TTC (real name is Richard)? The DVLA 6 curls over at the top so it could work, question is, what will the police think of it?

Cant find a decent Leg one. MY 06 TTC is on there but Â£800. A well placed bolt there could make it MY V6 TTC (well with a little stretch of the imagination.


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

10 years ago worked for a company that had AUD1 on a VW van. :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Leg said:


> R16 TTC is on DVLA for Â£250, you reckon I would get away with a white/yellow bolt and cover to make the 6 into a C making it R1C TTC (real name is Richard)? The DVLA 6 curls over at the top so it could work, question is, what will the police think of it?


sod the police, get the white/yellow bolt over the 6 to make it a C. If they stop you, have one in your glovebox, and change it to make them happy. Drive round the corner and take it off again 8)

06 - V6: would look more like U6......


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I saw a car the other day that had L8 0RGY on it :roll:

A Diplomatic Merc on my street has the plate I ROK.

I've often wondered if he'd like to swap plates!


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Mayor of leicester drives with wither 1 ABC or ABC 1

my old man seen paul daniels in a rolls royce with MAG1C on the M1 once too!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

thehornster said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > My Dads a Builder, his plates 1 lay which i ive always thought was apt.
> ...


Could well be, he bought a land rover before i was born, the plate was on it.
He also had 958 fm on a car, but sold it with the car - bet someones made a killing on that.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Some twat customer i had once said he wold be able to get me JAM 1E for 5 grand. I said if thats the case ill have it. Then i'd go to Jamie Olivers Restaurant and see how much he offers me for it. 5k for that plate yeah uh huh sure :roll:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

A friend of mine has L1KKA on his Denim blue 180.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> A friend of mine has L1KKA on his Denim blue 180.


Is she a lesbian!  ...i know i am  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, a lesbian names Tony!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

when I brought my plate(15 years ago now)

my brother said what a waste of money

now every time he sees it.... he kick himself

because he can not afford to buy a decent plate

and as ending up with crappy L** ARW Â£250

last time I had mine valued Â£8,000   :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I saw two Plumber vans the other day,

one had the plate *B1DET* and the other was *W4TER*

clever


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I've seen a Porsche 911 GT up in Birmingham with the regisration:

*2 5LO*

Meant to read *2 SLO*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Saw two plates that were quite good today

F1 FTY on a XC90 & P4 YUP spaced to look like PAY UP.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

i managed to buy AAM11R from an auction a couple of years ago, iwas lucky to get it, although it ate all my savings!

my friend once saw 2 rolls royces parked in some posh house drive in London and according to him the plates were NOT 1 and BUT 2. I thought that was brilliant


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> I saw two Plumber vans the other day,
> 
> one had the plate *B1DET* and the other was *W4TER*
> 
> clever


the company in question has like 20 VW vans all with plates like that on!


----------

